# Circuito eléctrico Renault Kangoo diesel



## claudiotecnico

Alguien tiene y me puede facilitar el circuito eléctrico de la Renault Kangoo, furgon, diesel, AA, dir. tengo un problema en el arranque que sospecho haya sido después de lavar el motor, suele hacerlo bastante seguido. Al arrancar es como si anduviera con un cilindro menos, la direccion se pone dura y sale humo blanco por el escape hasta que  se escucha un pistoneo fuerte y se normaliza todo. Cambié los calefactores y nada. no siempre lo hace en frio a veces en caliente. a veces también solo se pone dura la dirección. con la regulación normal del motor. le saco el contacto y lo vuelvo a conectar y se normaliza. hasta ahora ningún mecánico dio en el clavo.

les agradecería información o circuito.


----------



## HASBLEYDER

Trabajo en la Renault y yo se que tengo esa información, voy a buscarla y luego la subo.

A trabajado con calculadores de Renault.

Regaleme mas información del vehiculo.

Tipo Vehiculo
Tipo Motor
etc


----------



## arielgu

Claudio, en mi Kangoo pasó lo mismo. Lo que hay que hacer es avanzar el ruptor del punto muerto superior que es el que se encarga de testear la situación del motor al arranque.  Alargarle o estirarle uno de los dos agujeros que tiene (o los dos, si hace falta) como para que se desplace apenas un milímetro más o menos y lograr que el interruptor que posee haga el contacto correspondiente. Por otra parte, lo que te va a ayudar, y sobre todo en invierno, hacer calentar los calentadores 2 veces (en criollo: darle dos veces al "rulito").
Espero te sirva.


----------



## VLopez

Estoy necesitando el esquema eléctrico del un Renault Kangoo 1.9 Diesel año 2003.

Tipo: FCOJ
Motor: F8Q (creo que este es el tipo de motor)
VIN: VF1FCDOJBF27785908

Básicamente el problema que tengo en con el sistema de enfriamiento del motor, el ventilador esta bien, el relé que lo activa esta bien, no se el estado de los sensores de temperatura o del calculador, por eso necesito el esquema eléctrico para comprobar el estado de los elementos que componen todo el sistema.


----------



## descodesco

hola me dirijo a hasbleider tengo el problema del rulo de calentadores ensendido en el primer arranque poniendose en modo chek eninge ,creo . segundo arranque todo normal que puedo hacer?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches decodesco, te consulto por la falla de tu auto, cuando lo encendes por primera ves el motor arranca te queda encendido el testigo de falla y a su ves si aceleras el motor no acelera?? , lo paras lo arrancas por segunda ves y el motor esta todo normal ??? confirmame estos detalles porque si es asi es una falla tipica de estas unidades. un abrazo.


----------



## descodesco

si es asi..... ( no es que no acelera ; lo que pasa es que queda limitado el caudal de la bomba... y hademas se aselera un poco supongamos 1100 rpm ) ... y se es una falla tipicas de las kangoo que vienen con bomba lucas epic... algunos dicen que es un sensor dentro de la bomba que se rompe alrededor de 40000 km lo cambias y se vuelve a estropiar de nuevo a los 40000 km .... lo que me gustaria saver es como reparar esta falla o en su defecto aprender todo sobre este modelo de bomba .no es nada lindo pagar supongamos 1500 pesos cada 40000 kilometro


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia descodesco. si es asi nomas, la falla se puede reparar en un 90% de los casos. hay que colocar un kit de reparacion que se compra unicamente en renault. hay que desarmar la cola de la bomba iny. y colocar este kit pero hacen falta algunas herramientas especiales.  un abrazo.


----------



## descodesco

en fracia en el año 94 citroen xantia usaba este tipo de bomba pero un poca mas completa .... se encontraron que se magnetizaba el sensor por una corriente galvanica y decidieron replazar la bomba y modulo de las unidades ... en sintesis este tipo de bombas es lo que podria desirce material de descarte ...muy mal renault en utilizar este tipo de bombas osea que tengo un utilitario caro e ensima trae falla de fabrica reparable pero repetitiva esta kangoo me tiene desilucionado .....¿no hay forma de desmanetizar el sensor ?....tambien escuche por hay que le ponen una arandela de .025 creo pero aveses empeora .....bueno sin mas k desir gracias por las respuestas no tengo mas que seguir ofendido con renault


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes descodesco, mira el kit de reparacion de renault te trae la arandela y la herrramienta para el reemplazo. normalmente con esa arandela se soluciona el problema. un abrazo.


----------



## descodesco

bueno voy a hacer un aporte muy bueno para quien se anime a realizar la colocaion de la famosa arandela nada mas y nada menos que el procedimiento paso a paso dejo el link de donde lo saque http://www.rwf.es/renault-fallo-tetigo-inyeccion-vp67532.html


----------



## Mario025

hola, tengo una renault kangoo diesel 2006 , la pongo en contacto para que arranque y espero que se apague el rulito de calentamiento , el cual pasado unos segundos se apaga y se vuelve a encender quedando encendido y mandandole corriente a la bujia de calentamiento y no se corta, de que forma se puede solucionar


----------



## Scooter

A mi me pasa lo mismo de tanto en tanto, es un falso contacto del conector que hay sobre el pedal del freno, basta con moverlo o sacar y meterlo de nuevo.


----------



## nestori

hola solicito informacion diagrama electrico kangoo lucas epic ...


----------



## erpoudehuelva

Hola buenas,tengo una renault kangoo 1.9D atmosferica del año 99. El problema que tengo es que no actua el compresor del A/A y creo que es debido a algun posible relé que esista y haga que actue este. He hecho algunas pruebas como dar tension directa al compresor desde la bateria y funciona, he puenteado el presostato y no hace nada,es mas creo que no le llega tension debido a algun relé o modulo de control que pueda haber como he comentado antes. Me gustaria que me dieran cualquier informacion que me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema. Gracias y saludos. ...


----------



## 5to Jinete

descodesco dijo:


> hola me dirijo a hasbleider tengo el problema del rulo de calentadores ensendido en el primer arranque poniendose en modo chek eninge ,creo . segundo arranque todo normal que puedo hacer?


me ha sucedido que el relevador de las bujias precalentadoras hace falso contacto en algunos
casos al girar la llave del switch,esto por los platinos internos muy gastados o porque los co-
nectores de la base estàn deteriorados o con sarro. el relay es el de patas mas anchas de los 2
que estan al lado de la base de la baterìa. espero te sirva el tip y un saludo.


----------



## mikytj

erpoudehuelva dijo:


> Hola buenas,tengo una renault kangoo 1.9D atmosferica del año 99. El problema que tengo es que no actua el compresor del A/A y creo que es debido a algun posible relé que esista y haga que actue este. He hecho algunas pruebas como dar tension directa al compresor desde la bateria y funciona, he puenteado el presostato y no hace nada,es mas creo que no le llega tension debido a algun relé o modulo de control que pueda haber como he comentado antes. Me gustaria que me dieran cualquier informacion que me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema. Gracias y saludos. ...



Mira los fusibles del compartimento del motor y si no toca los conectores de la centralita cuando tengas el aire acondicionado puesto,  suele dar ese problema. ..o fuga de gas...


----------



## erpoudehuelva

Perdon por la tardanza en contestar. Mikytj hice lo que comentastes del conector de la central y nada,tampoco localizo el relé en el sitio que comentas. Cuando la compre el aire no funcionaba,tenia fuga en las toricas de la valvula de expansion, se las cambie,hice vacío y solo me acepto 300g de refrigerante con el vacio,no le puedo meter mas pues el compresor no arranca. Creo que esa cantidad de refrigerante deberia ser suficiente por lo menos para que actuase el compresor.
Otro fallo que le ha salido hace poco es que a veces se le enciende luz de averia en motor (cuadradito con una especie de resistencia dentro) y cuando aparece le cambia el sonido al motor escuchandose mas ronco, al ratito se le apaga y todo normal, otras veces cuando le pasa (al arrancar e incluso andando) se le pone la direccion dura, teniendo q apagar el motor y volverlo a encender en ocasiones. Cuando me sucede en el arranque sale humo muy blanco y el motor no va fino. Cuando va en marcha,a veces, empieza como a pegar tirones antes d que se le encienda la luz y seguidamente el cambio del sonido del motor.


----------

